# Vineham Pickups



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone heard or played these pickups?
http://www.vineham.com/index.html


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeremy at JP FX is a huge fan, shoot him a PM.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have several sets of them. Top quality stuff, don't be afraid.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm looking at a T-Dog bridge. I've shot an email off to Craig, the owner. His prices are very reasonable.


----------



## darkwaters (Feb 2, 2016)

Keep us posted. I'm considering one of T-Dog bridge pickups as well. $60 CAN is hard to beat.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Isn't the guy that builds these a forum member?

Was it copperhead, or something like that?


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. I searched for "vineham", but nothing came up.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought that there was a giveaway earlier from that outfit and sure enough...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/vineham-59-paf-set-ended.65082/page-2

His post is #19.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

From the man himself. He was online yesterday by the look of it, so he's still around.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/vineham-t-dog-tele-set.65297/


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Turns out he's very active here. Wonder why my search didn't come back with any hits?


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a set of his 50's style Strat pickups. Hands down, the best Strat pickups I have ever owned, heard and played. Also, Craig is a great guy to deal with and is very easy to talk to. His prices are pretty damn good too!!! I will be doing business with him again.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Stumbled upon his ad while on these forums as well. I've been thinking of a new P90 soapbar set for my PRS SE. I've researched Sanford, Reilander and MJS pickups as well - all Canadian fellows btw, good to support the locals.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

vine ham made me remember this:

Two Mexicans are stuck in the desert after crossing into the United States , wandering aimlessly and starving. They are about to just lie down and wait for death, when all of a sudden Luis says………
“Hey Pepe, do you smell what I smell. Ees bacon, I theenk.”
“Si, Luis, eet sure smells like bacon. ”
With renewed hope they struggle up the next sand dune, & there, in the distance, is a tree loaded with bacon.
There’s raw bacon, there’s fried bacon, back bacon, double smoked bacon …. Every imaginable kind of cured pork.
“Pepe, Pepe, we ees saved. Ees a bacon tree.”
“Luis, maybe ees a meerage? We ees in the desert don’t forget.”
“Pepe, since when deed you ever hear of a meerage that smell like bacon…ees no meerage, ees a bacon tree.”
And with that, Luis staggers towards the tree. He gets to within 5 metres, Pepe crawling close behind, when suddenly a machine gun opens up, and Luis drops like a wet sock. Mortally wounded, he warns Pepe with his dying breath,
“Pepe… Go back man, you was right, ees not a bacon tree!”

Ees a *ham bush!!!*


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I have his Vivids installed in my Strat Partsocaster. One at the neck and one at the bridge. One of his singles in the middle .... so .... HSH.
I like them and although they are not as bright as he lead me to believe, they are still brighter than most any other buckers I have ever tried and that was kind of the point of the exercise. I was looking for humbuckers but I wanted a set that was EQ'd fairly close to a typical single coil. The Vivids got me very close to where I wanted to be. I certainly couldn't have gotten as close as I did without his help. I very likely won't be replacing his pups because I am fairly certain I won't find anything else that is more suited to my needs. I suspect these pups would really smarten a Les Paul right up.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm very interested in a set of his Nocaster pups for my Baja body


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Man, those prices are quite good.


----------



## lexx (Feb 26, 2009)

I have 3 sets from Craig now. His pickups are excellent and he is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

This thread was eluding me ..lol


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Craig! get my pm? To everyone....I have 3 sets of Craigs pickups, had 4 but sold a guitar with them in there. I have a set of dippers in my mayer clone, a set of texas in my 60s surf green, a set of custom wound blk1 pickups I have going into my blk1 relic replica, and had a tele pickup that was awesome!

They are the real deal. I am going to be ordering a set of 59's for my new pink/mint green strat I'm working on, a set of somethings for my lpb strat, I need a custom set made for my first guitar I have ever owned, a series A tele copy with strat style pickups, and a new set of tele's for my double bound white....Craig, look out..! ha ha ha.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I had never heard of Vineham pickups before this thread, but a couple weeks ago my brother asked about strat pickups made in Canada and it piqued my interest. He ended up ordering a set of Texas Reds -- I'm looking forward to hearing them. I'm not a big strat guy but they look pretty close in spec to the Klein '65 set I had in a different strat a few years ago.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

They are HOT! I have a set. They sound awesome. The bridge pickup got bite! its deadly.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

After a positively bizarre experience trying to buy some other reproduction PAFs from Kijiji, I ordered up a pair of womanizer PAFs from Vineham for my '67-to-'64 ES-335 project. Looking forward to their arrival and testing them out.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

@VHTO Please report back - with pics and clips. '67-to-'64 ES335? That sounds like an interesting project. Good luck, hope the pups suit the build.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

VHTO said:


> After a positively bizarre experience trying to buy some other reproduction PAFs from Kijiji, I ordered up a pair of womanizer PAFs from Vineham for my '67-to-'64 ES-335 project. Looking forward to their arrival and testing them out.


I was just eyeballing a set of Womanizer for my Epiphone ES335 Dot.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Well, the Vineham Womanizers arrived yesterday - I may solder them up tomorrow, though I'm still waiting on tailpiece bushings/studs to come in the mail so I can reassemble the 335. Even got the Hare Krishna stamp this week!


----------

